# How I make a fattie



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Here is a simple pic tutorial on my way of doing a fattie...

First the basket weave.






























Next the sausage...









































Smoke at 250* for about 2 hours or until internal temp of fattie is at 170*.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Thanks Paymaster.*

Kinda O.T., but those are good lookin flies. You tie them yourself?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> Kinda O.T., but those are good lookin flies. You tie them yourself?


Thanks
Most of them are mine. I do a bunch of fly swaps on different boards and a few of the flies are from those swaps. But I am tying flies pretty much two or three days a week.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Do you*

wrap the bacon under the bottom also? Couldn't tell from the pic. Thanks. I isa deaf-I-nearly gynna tries one of dem. At my age, a good meal is worth takin a chance on.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> wrap the bacon under the bottom also? Couldn't tell from the pic. Thanks. I isa deaf-I-nearly gynna tries one of dem. At my age, a good meal is worth takin a chance on.


Yes,the meat should be completely wrapped.( fatties can be smoked without the bacon wrap but I like it better wrapped) I used to use tooth picks to secure the weave but it is not necessary. I do put a little foil under the fattie when I first put in the smoker. I take it out about half way thru the cook so that the bottom can get some smoke.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

wow... that looks good. never heard of a "fattie" before ( at least one that you eat !  ). BTW does that come with a coupon for a coronary bypass? 

gonna have to try that someday


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

cducer said:


> wow... that looks good. never heard of a "fattie" before ( at least one that you eat !  ). BTW does that come with a coupon for a coronary bypass?
> 
> gonna have to try that someday


Coronary choking gut grenade


----------



## bluewaterfisher (Nov 11, 2010)

:spam:great scott brotha!! thats a meat brick!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

bluewaterfisher said:


> :spam:great scott brotha!! thats a meat brick!!


Fattie goodness!


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks for the tips I was able to make one with deer sausage for a new years eve party and it went over well. Forgot to take pics but I guess if you have seen one fattie you have seen them all.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Thats BACON. Had something like that with deer that had more than just cheese. Great.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

d a y u m don't know how I missed this but with some pepper jack cheese in there... Mmmm Mmmmmmm heaven on earth...


----------

